# Darwin's Natural Selections Meals



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, no news is good news then! I do think it is a new(er) food. I plan to switch when I finish my NV.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I've not tried it but it looks promising. The intro offer of 10lbs for $14.95 is such a deal. And they have over 4000 followers on facebook 

I have my eye on the green tripe venison treats! Please let me know what you try and what Sunny thinks


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper: I have to tell you a funny tripe story. Sunny's breeder, from early on, said he was not really given many treats, worked for praise (and he really does the sweetheart!), etc. but if I wanted to try some tripe or bits of chicken, etc..... Well, I have corrupted him in only the way we can here in the U.S., as he now loves treats -- the wholesome, graine free ones, of course. Anyway, I saw some "Tripe Treats" that looked like 5" to 6" hard green rawhides, and the package said for "medium to large breed dogs" --- I figured, what difference does it make? Well, he LOVED it, and he had green poop for a good 4 days. Guess, it was too much for a small breed dog, eh? I am looking for smaller bits of tripe, or tripe treats though!!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Too funny!!! I tell ya', I have learned to deal with the over the top odor of tripe to try help Jasper with his medical issues... I'll know more next month with his next round of blood panels.

I really like the following tripe treats as they have little to low odor:
Amazon.com: Vital Essentials 100% Freeze-Dried Raw Beef Tripe Treats for Dogs, 5oz: Pet Supplies

and

Vital Essentials Frozen Beef Tripe Treats - BEOWOOF Provisions for Pets


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Too funny!!! I tell ya', I have learned to deal with the over the top odor of tripe to try help Jasper with his medical issues... I'll know more next month with his next round of blood panels.
> 
> I really like the following tripe treats as they have little to low odor:
> Amazon.com: Vital Essentials 100% Freeze-Dried Raw Beef Tripe Treats for Dogs, 5oz: Pet Supplies
> ...


Thanks. Will try those. I do purchase the VE chicken nuggets for training too!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

These are the ones that were, I guess, to large for my mpoo! I gave them to Judy for MonaLisa, the spoo!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks! I think I can get those from my distributor. I try to supplement Jasper's diet with as much tripe as possible without upsetting his system. I really like this buffalo tripe topper too:

Bingo-Mega Essential Green Buffalo Tripe and Pharynx Food Topper | PetFoodDirect

I know that my poos like all of it - especially the smelly stuff


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm thinkin' that this thread is just a bunch of tripe!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Found out that Darwin's only ships directly to customers, does not use any retailers. Guess what I saw was outdated/old, etc. That does not work for me.

However, my local pet food store is an independent and the owner does extensive research on her foods, and is carrying a new premade raw which I have purchased and will try. It is much less $$$ than NV, and it comes in different proteins, too, and is in chubbs (even more economical) or 4 oz patties, which I purchased this time since that's what Sunny gets each day in two meals and, most importantly, has less fat.

Here is the link - I liked what I read and will let everyone know. I am going to finish up the NV/Bison and then try -- I bought the turkey/vegetables and it was much easier on my wallet for sure and is made in US with all US ingredients, also the owner is an animal nutritionist (PhD) so we'll see!!!

About K9 Kraving?Healthy Raw Food Diet for Dogs


----------



## LSK (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been giving it to Reg for a year now and he won't eat anything else. Sometimes I will mix in a cup of Lotus kibble in his evening meal. Just for a change up.


----------

